# Nirk Archery



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

I see people are really into this topic! LOL


----------



## archer (Jul 15, 2002)

Nirk Archery sold to Martin Archery many years ago.


----------



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know if they were quality bows???


----------



## Clarkson (Oct 8, 2019)

I have. When I was amator.


----------



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

any Nirk owners out there??


----------

